# LiveFishDirect - Beware



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

I believe I have to say something about these folks. I wanted to populate my cichlid tank, but I didn't want to wait for a bunch of juveniles to mature so I could get maybe 1-2 females so I looked at Live Fish Direct as they said they could sell sexed cichlids. Their prices are not bad, the shipping s a killer though but I wanted the fish and that was that.
I made a mistake in the shipping date and it took 6 e-mails to get it corrected. They did ship on the right date and here’s where the fun starts. They, the shipper, are responsible for assigning a customs broker to the shipment. Well the shipment sat in a customs hold for almost 8 hours and after 4 more e-mails and one phone call that actually got a live person nothing happened. I had to work with FedEX, and I can’t say enough about how they helped me, to get the shipment cleared. The “invoice” from Live Fish stated “bottled water” with a crazy customs value of 120000, they forgot the decimal. I was luck to work with a FedEx employee in Barrie and get this cleared and I went to FedEx in Mississauga to pick up the shipment. At that point the fish had been without fresh oxygen for about 40 hours. The good news is that the fish are all fine, but for customer service Live Fish simply sucks. Use them at your own peril


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

always good to know others experience with online retailers. Thanks for posting


----------

